# Bolens 800 High-Low range



## motorhead110 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi guys!

I cant figure out how to re-install the high low range on a bolens 800 im currently restoring. I have the Rear end, front end and the driveshaft currently installed.
What do I do next?

Any help is appritiated!

Thanks! 

Brenden


----------

